# PubMed- [Uses in Gastroenterology.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Uses in Gastroenterology.]*

Nutr Hosp. 2015;31(s01):21-25

Authors: Díaz Martín JJ, González Jiménez D

Abstract
Nowadays, publications on probiotics have increased exponentially. However they usually are heterogeneous, use diverse strains and doses, and different outcomes, making it difficult to generalize their results. On the basis of the currently available literature, the use of probiotics is supported in the following diseases: acute diarrhea, antibiotic-associated diarrhea, irritable bowel syndrome, necrotizing enterocolitis and inflammatory bowel disease (particularly pouchitis). This paper provides an update of the potential role of probiotics in gastrointestinal diseases, in both pediatric and adult patients.

PMID: 25659050 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

